# What is the best legal ph around?



## huesoloco (Jul 24, 2006)

My favorite was 1-AD, however it is illegal now. So I am wondering what the best stuff is now adays.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Jul 25, 2006)

superdrol or halodrol


----------



## managemysite (Jul 25, 2006)

The only ones that are legal now are liquid based and the only reason why they are legal is because they contain such a small amount that the FDA does not care because they have no possible effect. Don't waste your money on any of those liquid HGH or Prohormone formulas.


----------



## huesoloco (Jul 26, 2006)

Im not planning to use any phs. Im gonna see how this tribal stuff goes. i am already big as I want to be, for the moment.


----------



## gopro (Jul 26, 2006)

Although Halodrol will have some efficacy without conversion, it still need to convert to 4-chlorodehydromethyltestosterone in the body before it becomes truly effective. In that sense, it is still prohormone-like. Kind of the same way that 4-Androstenediol was.


----------



## zombul (Jul 27, 2006)

All this being said Methyl Masterdrol because it's easier to find than SD.Or any of the other quality SD knock off's.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 30, 2006)

Eric, we know who you are, we know what you are, we know where you go...and we will not stop until you are...terminated....





			
				FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> you scared me, i was like.  HOW DOES HE KNOW MY NAME?!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 30, 2006)

so to ask the original question; what is a good anabolic substance?


----------



## gopro (Jul 31, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> Eric, we know who you are, we know what you are, we know where you go...and we will not stop until you are...terminated....



Bring it on...but bring it hard cause if you don't kill me quick, you ain't gonna survive!!!  

LOL


----------



## gopro (Jul 31, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> so to ask the original question; what is a good anabolic substance?



Of what is still out, I feel the best, like mentioned, is still Halodrol by Gaspari. For non-hormonal anabolic activity, I highly recommend ALRI Jungle Warfare.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 31, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Bring it on...but bring it hard cause if you don't kill me quick, you ain't gonna survive!!!
> 
> LOL


youre giving me the finger??? I'm fllabbergasted!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 31, 2006)

does haladrol need to be coupled with any others supps like novedex xt or is that a luxury stack?





			
				gopro said:
			
		

> Of what is still out, I feel the best, like mentioned, is still Halodrol by Gaspari. For non-hormonal anabolic activity, I highly recommend ALRI Jungle Warfare.


----------



## gopro (Aug 1, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> youre giving me the finger??? I'm fllabbergasted!!!!



LOL...ok, this finger better


----------



## gopro (Aug 1, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> does haladrol need to be coupled with any others supps like novedex xt or is that a luxury stack?



Halodrol does not need to be "coupled" with anything, however, post cycle therapy WOULD BE necessary (test booster, liver care).


----------



## DylanNC (Aug 1, 2006)

chlorodehydromethyltestosterone 
I bet you cant pronounce that  lol
http://www.myspace.com/dylmo


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 1, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Halodrol does not need to be "coupled" with anything, however, post cycle therapy WOULD BE necessary (test booster, liver care).


I kind of figured that...any favorites? Or just saw palmetto and anabolic matrix?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 1, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Bring it on...but bring it hard cause if you don't kill me quick, you ain't gonna survive!!!
> 
> LOL



Yes, attack _THAT_ Eric first... Ill have time to flee


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 1, 2006)

ya dink?


----------



## muscleaddict (Aug 2, 2006)

Apart from the oral-turinabol derivative apparently Halodrol also contains DMT. The same stuff thats pheraphlex. Don Catlin from UCLA the ass who ratted out Superdrol to Washington Post  was also paid by them to analyze halodrol and said it contained both compounds.


----------



## gopro (Aug 2, 2006)

DylanNC said:
			
		

> chlorodehydromethyltestosterone
> I bet you cant pronounce that  lol
> http://www.myspace.com/dylmo



Aww, thats an easy one actually:

cloro...dee...hydro...methil...testosterone!


----------



## gopro (Aug 2, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> I kind of figured that...any favorites? Or just saw palmetto and anabolic matrix?



Liv 52 by Himalaya and Restore by ALRI (or Attitude by SAN).

As for Anabolic Matrix, I have never used it, but am sure it is a fine product.


----------



## gopro (Aug 2, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Yes, attack _THAT_ Eric first... Ill have time to flee



LOL!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 2, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> As for Anabolic Matrix, I have never used it, but am sure it is a fine product.



I asked you if you wanted to try it (about a year ago) and you said no.


----------



## gopro (Aug 3, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I asked you if you wanted to try it (about a year ago) and you said no.



Well Robert, that is not EXACTLY what I said, but ok   You want to send me a couple of bottles now? I'll try them.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 3, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well Robert, that is not EXACTLY what I said, but ok   You want to send me a couple of bottles now? I'll try them.



Right, I think you said that you were using some other supps, and it would be a few months before you could test anything else...or something like that.

PM me your mailing address.


----------



## Focus (Aug 3, 2006)

huesoloco said:
			
		

> My favorite was 1-AD, however it is illegal now. So I am wondering what the best stuff is now adays.



The truth is that there is no real answer.
Just like the "real" anabolics (this shit is real though, despite the looks they get), different people will get different results. For one person, Superdrol may be more powerful than Anadrol. For another, creatine may work better than Superdrol on them.

There are different steroids for different purposes, and depending on your tendencies, such as lifting variables, diet, and other patterns will tell you which one is best for you, if you indeed really want this. What I'm trying to say is that Superdrol is rarely used for a cutting cycle, and is often recommended with high carbohydrate diets. M-TRN, a trenbolone spinoff, is used well in cutting cycles. Your goals and interests come into the equation.

A few that really seemed to grasp the market-
Superdrol and Phera-Plex (A LOT of discussion as to which works better. Again, depends on person and habits.)
Recently some buzz over M-TST as well.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 3, 2006)

I belong to the OCB. If you look at the drug ban, you'll see a shitload of all the good stuff thats been banned or in the process of being banned as of 12/2006. What the hell is left thats any good?!


----------



## Focus (Aug 3, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> I belong to the OCB. If you look at the drug ban, you'll see a shitload of all the good stuff thats been banned or in the process of being banned as of 12/2006. What the hell is left thats any good?!



Yes it definetly is being reduced incredibly fast..
However there are some spinoffs... which are already spinoffs from illegal anabolics.
So I'm talking about spinoffs of spinoffs. That's right. Double time spinoff. Anyways..

A couple just came out that mimic Superdrol and Phera-plex. They are the same compound, yet they go for half the price; not bad if you ask me. It's all about name branding. Both anabolics have great reviews as well - despite being methylated, they seem to be top notch, blowing old andro out of the water.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 3, 2006)

pheraplex and superdrol are officially banned. Now what?

Here's a link of all the stuff being banned and has been banned. It is fucking ridiculous.
http://www.theocbwebsite.com/BannedSubstances.htm


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm strongly thinking of leaving the OCB and other natural sites so that I can use whatever the hell I want unless I find something that works.


----------



## huesoloco (Aug 4, 2006)

'4-chloro-17a-methyl-andro-4-ene-3,17bdiol or 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1,4-diene-3-17b-diol - found in supplements such as ProMagnon 25 and Halodrol-50 - Cannot use after December 31, 2006.'

Fuckin awesome.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2006)

exactly


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2006)

and....I've done the research necessary to come to the conclusion that some AAS are better if not as harmful as using some of the "designer steroids", plus they friggin work!


----------



## Focus (Aug 4, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> and....I've done the research necessary to come to the conclusion that some AAS are better if not as harmful as using some of the "designer steroids", plus they friggin work!



Definetly will agree with that. The majority of AAS surpass legal designer steroids by a pretty large extent in effectiveness and safety. There is less of a margin for error however, with the designers, being orals. Too many novices may inject in the wrong place, or at the wrong time.

Didn't know about the ban coming up this winter...


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah, I aint too crazy about injecting but its a necessary evil and if there are 
alternatives....tell me


----------



## gopro (Aug 4, 2006)

Juggernaut...do you just belong to these natural sites or do you compete in any of their contests?

It is obvious why they are banning all of these OTC DRUGS (which is what they are), as they want natural guys competing in their shows.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 4, 2006)

I've competed in both inbf and ocb. Ocb is bit more relaxed on whats "legit", while inbf is more natural. I dont belong to the ocb site anymore because if you ask a question that might be considered taboo (such as using grey market stuff) they get all holier than thou. I am all for natural bbing, but come on, you know as well as i do that some guys are NOT natural and they claim the are.


----------



## gopro (Aug 5, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> I've competed in both inbf and ocb. Ocb is bit more relaxed on whats "legit", while inbf is more natural. I dont belong to the ocb site anymore because if you ask a question that might be considered taboo (such as using grey market stuff) they get all holier than thou. I am all for natural bbing, but come on, you know as well as i do that some guys are NOT natural and they claim the are.



Of course many guys are "less than natural" in all tested organizations, but there are also many who are. So, as long as you go in with the attitude that you are going to use some banned substances in order to compete, then you are just helping to perpetuate the illigitamacy of natural bodybuilding. Why not be one of the guys that actually do it right?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2006)

I agree with what you said, GP; However, my question is what is going to make me grow as say haladrol would and not get me kicked out of the mentioned federations? If I have to join another federation just to use a substance like the above mentioned, why not use AAS and know that you will in fact grow?
Believe me, I want to stay natural, and I want to be freaky. I dont want to look like ronnie or ruhl. I think they are terrible representations of this great sport. But I dont want to look like the average typical joe. I havent looked like that in nearly 3 years. I enojy the way I look now. All I'm looking for is something that will keep me natural but make me bigger.

My only supps at the current moment are CEE, whey and tons of food taken at certain times of the day (9 meals to be exact). Food thus far has really been the chief reason why I have grown so much. I am nearly looking for an extra boost. Any ideas? I did try the nha stack by designer labs and it worked VERY well. But now I understand that one of the main components are being banned...for fuck's sake!


----------



## gopro (Aug 7, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> I agree with what you said, GP; However, my question is what is going to make me grow as say haladrol would and not get me kicked out of the mentioned federations? If I have to join another federation just to use a substance like the above mentioned, why not use AAS and know that you will in fact grow?
> Believe me, I want to stay natural, and I want to be freaky. I dont want to look like ronnie or ruhl. I think they are terrible representations of this great sport. But I dont want to look like the average typical joe. I havent looked like that in nearly 3 years. I enojy the way I look now. All I'm looking for is something that will keep me natural but make me bigger.
> 
> My only supps at the current moment are CEE, whey and tons of food taken at certain times of the day (9 meals to be exact). Food thus far has really been the chief reason why I have grown so much. I am nearly looking for an extra boost. Any ideas? I did try the nha stack by designer labs and it worked VERY well. But now I understand that one of the main components are being banned...for fuck's sake!



Well, there is a reason why there is nothing that is going to make you grow like Halodrol, for example, and that is because most PH's are actually real steroids, and nothing ovet the counter is going to match their potency.

Right now I am personally using VPX NO Shotgun, ALRI Jungle Warfare, ALRI Restore, and my usual high amounts of BCAA/glutamine/CEE (all through a product called BodyFX CSM), and my results have been pretty amazing. Pretty close to a good PH cycle.


----------



## bludevil (Aug 7, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> I did try the nha stack by designer labs and it worked VERY well. But now I understand that one of the main components are being banned...for fuck's sake!



What's getting banned out of this stack as I'm fixing to buy in Sept.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 7, 2006)

rebound xt


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 7, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Well, there is a reason why there is nothing that is going to make you grow like Halodrol, for example, and that is because most PH's are actually real steroids, and nothing ovet the counter is going to match their potency.
> 
> Right now I am personally using VPX NO Shotgun, ALRI Jungle Warfare, ALRI Restore...


point taken. I am going to try this stack. Thanks for the 2 cents.


----------



## Focus (Aug 7, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> point taken. I am going to try this stack. Thanks for the 2 cents.



Shit, throw in Ready4War. I saw that you showed some interest in a different thread, and I'd like to vouge some good feedback for it. I'm running out of my bottle, and I'm definetly going to take a break from the stimulant, but that shit packs a fucking punch. You would go nuts with a pre-workout stimulant combined with all those things.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 7, 2006)

not a bad idea focus...especially since I workout at 4am in the morning, or as you sleepers call it, the butt crack of dawn.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 7, 2006)

while we're on the discussion of stacking various supps, a while back I inquired as to the worthiness of a product called pine bark extract as a vasodilator. After a month of using this cheap product, I can honestly say: holy crap on a cracker!!!!!!! It's good stuff! veins rise, no itchiness as in using niacin, the effect lasts throughout the workout and it's pretty cheap. Plus, its loaded with antioxidants. Give this a try. I am actually staritng to see veins on my sides of my quads. Stack it with cee and vitamin c, e. Use it both before and after the workout, and dont take it on nonworkout days.

EDIT: also noticing veins popping on my calves-something that never happened before. And these are staying all the time.


----------



## gopro (Aug 8, 2006)

Do NOT combine Ready 4 War with NO Shotgun..use one or the other...although I feel that as a true muscle builder, NO Shotgun is FAR superior.


----------



## Focus (Aug 8, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Do NOT combine Ready 4 War with NO Shotgun..use one or the other...although I feel that as a true muscle builder, NO Shotgun is FAR superior.



Ah, you're probably right. Just looked into NO shotgun - appears to be a fairly new product. Contains some of the Redline stimulant ingredients... rules out the use of another stimulant.

For muscle building, I'd have to say that NO shotgun does have the edge. Has a real impressive list:
BCAA complex (which happens to have ethyl esters in them)
Creatine ethyl ester
Arginine ethyl ester
L-Glutamine ethyl ester
Arginine Malate and Citrulline Malate

Quite a list, and that's just the beggining. I'll look into trying that out soon, especially because it comes at an affordable price (~34 per tub, lasting around a months time).

I think the only thing Ready4War has over NO Shotgun is the name. From GET DIESEL Nutrition, Ready4War. I think I seriously get a placebo effect from just reading the side of my bottle. HOOAH! haha


----------



## gopro (Aug 9, 2006)

Honestly, NO Shotgun is one of the most effective products that I have used in a very long time....that and Regeneration-X by ALRI (post workout).


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2006)

defintely going to try no shotgun. I currently use cee and damn it that stuff is great.


----------



## Focus (Aug 10, 2006)

gopro said:
			
		

> Honestly, NO Shotgun is one of the most effective products that I have used in a very long time....that and Regeneration-X by ALRI (post workout).



How many servings do you use? And at what time do you take them(couldn't find that information online for some reason)?
For the results you claim, it's considerably inexpensive. I'd also love to give it a go.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2006)

Read this on the label of NO Shotgun:

NO-SHOTGUN??? is the most advanced product of its kind???Bar none! VPX is so confident in the effectiveness of NO-SHOTGUN??? that we have a $100,000 offer on the table to ANY supplement company that can conclusively prove ??? in a double-blind University Study ??? that their product is better at producing lean muscle, generating greater ATP production for more explosive workouts and initiating NO induced, blood engorged pumps.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2006)

thats a hell of a claim!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2006)

Focus said:
			
		

> How many servings do you use? And at what time do you take them(couldn't find that information online for some reason)?
> For the results you claim, it's considerably inexpensive. I'd also love to give it a go.


it says use once a day on the label


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> Read this on the label of NO Shotgun:
> 
> NO-SHOTGUN??? is the most advanced product of its kind???Bar none! VPX is so confident in the effectiveness of NO-SHOTGUN??? that we have a $100,000 offer on the table to ANY supplement company that can conclusively prove ??? in a double-blind University Study ??? that their product is better at producing lean muscle, generating greater ATP production for more explosive workouts and initiating NO induced, blood engorged pumps.



i wish I had a lab, cuz Id make that shit in a heartbeat.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> i wish I had a lab, cuz Id make that shit in a heartbeat.


----------



## Focus (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow.. that's a claim - from a respectable company as well.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2006)

there's gotta be a catch


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2006)

OH, here it is!

"Claim is actually just a joke to make easily convinceable jackasses think our word is somehow worth more than the next conniving supplement company. We do not intend to, nor have the ability to simply throw around 100,000, and indeed, never would have."


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2006)

realistically, if somebody tried to challenge it, VPX would just challenge the security of the trial


----------



## gopro (Aug 11, 2006)

Focus said:
			
		

> How many servings do you use? And at what time do you take them(couldn't find that information online for some reason)?
> For the results you claim, it's considerably inexpensive. I'd also love to give it a go.



I use one serving 30 minutes before I drink my pre-workout whey shake, so that it is in my system for about 1 hour before I get started.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2006)

so its all a lot of sniff sniff bullshit?


























but wait is there a santa claus?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> so its all a lot of sniff sniff bullshit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wouldnt say the product is bullshit, just the claim.

It sounds to me a lot like a super NO-Xplode


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> i wouldnt say the product is bullshit, just the claim


AND SANTA?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm still going to try it. I like the ingredients. CEE has worked really well for me. I have yet to try the NO part of it so I am interested. What abouta  stack to help me grow big and strong like the hulkster? I say my prayers, eat my vitymins and stay in skool!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> AND SANTA?



... ... ... 































I cant think of anything witty. sooo

No. He's bullshit too, just like that 100,000 dollars.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> I'm still going to try it. I like the ingredients. CEE has worked really well for me. I have yet to try the NO part of it so I am interested. What abouta  stack to help me grow big and strong like the hulkster? I say my prayers, eat my vitymins and stay in skool!!!



It also has redline's energy matrix whatever shit.

So its a stim, NO product, and creatine. sounds like a monster all in one too me


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> No. He's bullshit too, just like that 100,000 dollars.


----------



## Focus (Aug 11, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> AND SANTA?



hahahha


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 11, 2006)

something funny motherf***er? Are you laughing because there's no Santa??


Here, listen and watch bitch!
http://www.bordergatewayprotocol.net/jon/humor/web_animations/1.swf


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2006)

that bear was pissed. so i x'ed his ass


----------



## Focus (Aug 12, 2006)

Well I was expecting NO-shotgun for the holidays this year

So now I'm in a lose/lose situation


----------



## Kuzinbo (Aug 21, 2006)

I have to agree with Go Pro... tons of supps over my lifting life, and NO Shotgun is pretty damn effective.  Tastes like ass, but it works.  I am on my third "jug" and it just kills NO Explode.  I don't even consider them in the same class.  After all these years even back when Vanidyl was making it big... nothing has popped my veins out like NO Explode.  I have to say, I see myself in the mirror, and I am scarring myself..... and not just because I am an ugly mofo


----------



## Focus (Aug 21, 2006)

Kuzinbo said:


> Tastes like ass



Good! It's just how I like it...


----------



## Focus (Aug 21, 2006)

I will too be using this product - every review/reply has been positive about this product... it's looking great.


----------



## Kuzinbo (Aug 22, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA>>>> cough cough..... weez... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 22, 2006)

fuck is so funny?


----------



## gopro (Aug 22, 2006)

Kuzinbo said:


> I have to agree with Go Pro... tons of supps over my lifting life, and NO Shotgun is pretty damn effective.  Tastes like ass, but it works.  I am on my third "jug" and it just kills NO Explode.  I don't even consider them in the same class.  After all these years even back when Vanidyl was making it big... nothing has popped my veins out like NO Explode.  I have to say, I see myself in the mirror, and I am scarring myself..... and not just because I am an ugly mofo



I am glad you like the NO Shotgun my friend. Again, one of the best supplements I have ever used!


----------



## Kuzinbo (Aug 23, 2006)

Your face, but that is not what I was laughing about... I was laughing about this:

*
Quote:
Originally Posted by Kuzinbo View Post
Tastes like ass

Good! It's just how I like it...*


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 23, 2006)

Kuzinbo said:


> Your face, but that is not what I was laughing about... I was laughing about this:
> 
> *
> Quote:
> ...


  Sir, while I realize I might look like an oversized bald insane clown posse look-alike, I hardly think that someone's taste for ass is anything BUT a laughing matter; Now apologize to this poor soul who happens to have an impartiality for the tang of ass.


----------



## Kuzinbo (Aug 23, 2006)

Who doesn't... Why apologize, I found it funny that there are fellow "Off Roaders" posting here.  "Taint" nothing wrong with a little tongue on her ass now and again.  As long as she lets you stick her in it after you???re done.  Ass, the dark meat delicacy.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 23, 2006)

Kuzinbo said:


> Who doesn't... Why apologize, I found it funny that there are fellow "Off Roaders" posting here.  "Taint" nothing wrong with a little tongue on her ass now and again.  As long as she lets you stick her in it after you???re done.  Ass, the dark meat delicacy.


uhhhh...yeah.


----------



## Focus (Aug 23, 2006)

Kuzinbo said:


> Who doesn't... Why apologize, I found it funny that there are fellow "Off Roaders" posting here.  "Taint" nothing wrong with a little tongue on her ass now and again.  As long as she lets you stick her in it after you???re done.  Ass, the dark meat delicacy.



I'm going to get a MASSIVE ERECTION every time I have the drink now.


Obviously trying to get this thread to a 100 post count! Almost... there... i can... taste... it... (ass taste that is)


----------



## Focus (Aug 23, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> Sir, while I realize I might look like an oversized bald insane clown posse look-alike, I hardly think that someone's taste for ass is anything BUT a laughing matter; Now apologize to this poor soul who happens to have an impartiality for the tang of ass.



Don't give him a hard time - we are simply discussing, like mature individuals, the detailed scientific taste build of this here sports drink. Although our medical lingo may confuse you at first, you shall catch on after med school.

I have to note how this thread is out of control, in the best way possible


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## Kuzinbo (Aug 24, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... ROFLMFAO....  Dude... you are probably the most creative MOFO I have seen in quite a while.  Where the hell did you find that.... I think I have to go clean up, for I am sitting in a puddle of piss...


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 24, 2006)

google. And this is the 100th post....gentlemen we've hit a milestone! Have a drink on me...


----------



## ATFCanine (Aug 30, 2006)

_chlorodehydromethyltestosterone_ HOW THE HELL DO YOU PRONOUNCE THAT?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2006)

what the fuck?! We went over this: kloro-deeeeee-hyyyyyyyyydroooooooo-metttthhhhhhil-tessssssssst-ooooooooooos terrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr-fucking-oooooooooooooooone...the san fransisco treat...goddamn it.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Kuzinbo (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey juggernaut, I am not sure if that name is after an old warship type vessel, or a play on words jug-or-not.  But I really need to get with you about some of these cartoons.  You seem to have a plethora, and whip them out as they fit into your reply, are you a cartoon artist?  Or, a comic book junky?  Don't take this as me being a #%$#$ to you, I am just curious because your cartoons kick ass, and I may hit you up for some here in the near future.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2006)

anytime brother. Just use google. I got them from there. I just phrases like, for example, "stupid ass"...and you'll find a billion. Just make sure that faggy safesearch is turned otherwise you'll get a


----------



## Kuzinbo (Aug 30, 2006)

Funny you just replied as I was looking on a google image search for a picuture of what I think your Cafe looks like....


----------



## Kuzinbo (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Kuzinbo (Aug 30, 2006)

Grin, I guess I figured that one out hey Juggs?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 30, 2006)

So. Did anybody win that money yet?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 30, 2006)

Kuzinbo said:


>


----------



## Kuzinbo (Aug 31, 2006)

??? WHat the heck was the topic of this thread now?  I am done with my sophomoric banter .


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 31, 2006)

fuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhck you...sir. with all due respect, course..ass to what this threrad was about?   uhhhhh...


----------



## Kuzinbo (Aug 31, 2006)

That is OK Juggs, I don???t need respect, but I do need to post on the topic.  Just in case there are others like me that look for real-world results.  That and a little banter from time to time (grin).  I read a journal you had written Juggs, which was very informative.  I wish I took training as serious, but I just cannot dedicate that much.  I eat junk food.  I don???t cut out my fats, I don???t cut out my carbs an I don???t count my calories.  I just make sure I am taking in enough protein every few hours and enjoy my Mozzi sticks with extra sauce.  I am one of those bastards that is cursed with a very high metabolism.  I can stay thin, but it is always tough for me to gain.  Why am I telling you this?  Because the supp I am taking is starting to kick in, and it is working very well.  I have been taking this supp for almost 60 days.  I am getting leaner without changing my diet.  I have more energy.  I am up 7 pounds, but losing the tire.  That means I have made more lean muscle gains than 7 pounds, since the fat is disappearing.  OH, did I mention, I do NO cardio ever.  The veins in my bi???s are popping out, especially when training.  No, strike that??? I am blowing the fuck up when I am training.  But, that may be from the second supp I am taking.  I followed GoPro???s suggestions and advice, which has to this point, never been inaccurate.  (Props to GOPRO)  I am 35, 6 foot 4 and I am currently weighing in at 245 pounds.  I am starting to see my abs break through the thin layer of fat.   The supp is expensive as hell, but for me it is working in a slow steady pace.  Or, it is just kicking in, we shall see.  Since it does not need to be cycled, I am curious to see what results I will have another month from now.  I have used PH and PS when they were legal, and they worked wonders for me.  But, I lost some of my gains after PCT.  PCT, man that sucks don???t it.  Just when you are getting results, you have to come off so that you don???t totally fuck up your body.  Anyhow, what is the supps I am taking???. Hmmm??? I guess I can???t be totally serious, so maybe I will not tell yet??? suspense is the fruit of men???s loins???


----------



## Kuzinbo (Aug 31, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> fuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhck you...sir. with all due respect, course..ass to what this threrad was about?   uhhhhh...



DARN, I forgot something.... Thank you for knowing your station.  You are correct to be calling me Sir.  Although, admittedly, I am curious about the cafe thing.  Do you have any pictures of it?  Besides the one, I found of course.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 31, 2006)

Kuzinbo said:


> DARN, I forgot something.... Thank you for knowing your station.  You are correct to be calling me Sir.  Although, admittedly, I am curious about the cafe thing.  Do you have any pictures of it?  Besides the one, I found of course.



shhh...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 31, 2006)

Pheraplex


----------



## Kuzinbo (Aug 31, 2006)

I understand you may be perplexed FishBait, that is the point.  But you need to brush up on your spelling... it is "perplexed."


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 1, 2006)

this comversation is making my fucking head spin. Kuzinbo, layoff the java dude. You got way too much energy...perhaps


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 1, 2006)

kidding...sir, of course.


----------



## Kuzinbo (Sep 1, 2006)

WHO ME????




[/url]


----------



## areacode516guy (Oct 15, 2006)

gopro said:


> Well, there is a reason why there is nothing that is going to make you grow like Halodrol, for example, and that is because most PH's are actually real steroids, and nothing ovet the counter is going to match their potency.
> 
> Right now I am personally using VPX NO Shotgun, ALRI Jungle Warfare, ALRI Restore, and my usual high amounts of BCAA/glutamine/CEE (all through a product called BodyFX CSM), and my results have been pretty amazing. Pretty close to a good PH cycle.




who makes "bodyfx  csm"?


----------



## Conan (Oct 30, 2006)

Pirates, every last one of you.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 30, 2006)

what is 1-androsterone? Apparently its supposed to be a clone of 1AD?


----------



## Brydges (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm confused.  From what I remember reading in my NO2 manual (it came with the product via mail, so what?) - or maybe I read it elsewhere, i.e., online - caffeine negates the effectiveness of an NO product.  And yet I see products like NO-Explode with caffeine in them.  What's the word?

I took NO-Explode and I had heart palpitations and jitters after one set of deadlifts, fifteen minutes into my workout.  It was scary.  And I think I only used one scoop.  Thought it might have been the addition of the caffeine to the NO.  

I used NO2 for several years right after it was introduced and loved it, but at $100 per bottle, I couldn't justify it after a time.  I never had any problems with this product.  

Anyway, some feedback on the caffeine/NO relationship would be appreciated, because as I noted at the outset, I thought combining them was a no-no.

Thanks.

<->


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 18, 2006)

Brydges said:


> I'm confused.  From what I remember reading in my NO2 manual (it came with the product via mail, so what?) - or maybe I read it elsewhere, i.e., online - caffeine negates the effectiveness of an NO product.  And yet I see products like NO-Explode with caffeine in them.  What's the word?
> 
> I took NO-Explode and I had heart palpitations and jitters after one set of deadlifts, fifteen minutes into my workout.  It was scary.  And I think I only used one scoop.  Thought it might have been the addition of the caffeine to the NO.
> 
> ...



N02 and epehdra is a no no


----------



## Brydges (Dec 18, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> N02 and epehdra is a no no



Gotcha, but not necessarily NO and caffeine?

Thanks in advance for the clarification.

<->


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 18, 2006)

Never heard about the N02 and caffeine but check this link out at the very bottom under warnings- http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/no2/no2.html


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 18, 2006)

Products containing ephedra may reduce the effectiveness of NO2 if taken concurrently,and their use is not recommended.


----------

